# 4/10/08 - Barkcamp State Park Employees Receive "Cutting Edge Award"



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A group of employees from Barkcamp State Park in Belmont County received Ohio State Parks' 2007 "Cutting Edge Award" on Tuesday for establishing a cost-effective sign shop to serve the needs of the system's 73 other facilities.

More...


----------

